# Air Conditioner Stopped Working



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

We were camping this past week, and I went to fire up the AC, nothing. I tried the fan, furnace nothing. Checked all the breakers, reset the remote, Nothing. Called our service department for suggestions. He told me the fan gets stuck and is about 90% of the fixes they do on AC units. Had a camping neighbor push me up on our roof. I removed the cover and the fan moved just fine when I pushed it, but not when the unit came on. I am now thinking that it is the motor. Has anyone else had similar issues. My unit worked just fine two week ago, weird







.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's possible that the unit "locked out" and needs to be reset.

To remedy: Disconnect the battery and shore power so that the trailer is totally powered down. Let it sit for 10 minutes then reconnect your power and try the AC again. You may also need to reset the AC remote again.

Two years ago this solved the same problem for me, and has never happened again.

Good Luck


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

California Jim said:


> It's possible that the unit "locked out" and needs to be reset.
> 
> To remedy: Disconnect the battery and shore power so that the trailer is totally powered down. Let it sit for 10 minutes then reconnect your power and try the AC again. You may also need to reset the AC remote again.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem and used the same solution to reset it and it has worked fine since. I was told by my dealer that if they get a power surge, they will turn themselves off, in attempt to protect itself.


----------

